
Satellite Internet: 15Mbps, no matter where you live in the US - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/satellite-internet-15mbps-no-matter-where-you-live-in-the-us/
======
malandrew
I've never seen one of these, so excuse my ignorance if the following question
is a stupid one:

Are these solutions available as a mobile unit that you can travel with or do
you need a large bulky satellite like the DirectTV ones?

~~~
joezydeco
These things are not mobile by a longshot. They are transmitting to a
geosynchronous satellite 22k miles up. The dish is a little bulkier than a
satellite TV dish but needs a lot more precision when aiming. Then it is
locked down _tight_.

I used StarBand about 10 years ago in its early days and it was boggling that
the thing worked at all. It still amazes me.

------
wooster
I can confirm the newer home units are much improved. I was getting 23Mbps
down and 4Mbps up, with an 820ms ping on one of these over the holidays. This
is an enormous improvement for rural Internet users.

